# Snow forecasted



## Mike P. (Nov 4, 2004)

1-3 inches forecasted for tonight in the Mt. Washington Valley, especially higher terrain.  Expected to turn over to rain on Friday though.  Keep an eye out on Mohammed's site for road closings in the WMNF.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 6, 2004)

Only in the valleys did it turn to rain durning the afternoon. In the evening it turned to snow everywhere. Where I am, we received about an inch. I'm certain its more at the summits.

WMNF road closures can be found here:
http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/closures.html

According to his site none were closed as of this morning. Some may in fact be closed but with only an inch or 2 of snow, probably not. But I'm certain the USFS is considering locking some gates soon.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 6, 2004)

10" of snow in Caribou, ME. A foot at Grand Isle.

Winter's a comin'!


----------



## rubber ducky (Nov 6, 2004)

*was just on Mt. Wash; Tucks...*

Going up the ravine was a 'workout'.  while breaking trail, if you stand erect, it came up mid thigh; up towards the top, it was the impossible to compact styrofoam looking stuff...

btw, thanks to the two guys from VT that broke trail!

RD


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 6, 2004)

I bet Tucks was a blast! Shoeing and skiing season in a few weeks. At 6:30am it certainly looked like any winter day to me. What an well written, interesting read!

On the rockpile 05:59 AM Sat Nov 06, 2004 EST
"No more messing around. Winter is here, and it won't let us ignore its dominating presence. 

When the wind blows 100 mph, we have fun with it. When winds jump over the observation deck at insane speeds approaching 150 miles per hour, we can't help but feel a bit uneasy. 

The persistent screech of powerful winds as they slowly erode stable structures is ear-piercing. Harmless snowflakes turn into skin pricking projectiles. Summit Weather Observers uncontrollably flop around the deck like desert tumbleweeds. 

It is ridiculous. It is humbling. It is awe-inspiring. Honestly, it is terrifying. 

Last night, the building vibrated, as snow buried the summit. FOURTEEN INCHES of the white stuff fell. It is the sort of snow that slabs when touched with your dusty shovel. Due to blowing and drifting, there is not a uniform snow layer. Outside, we either walk on bare ground, or plow through eight-foot high drifts. 

I love this. I love that it rained all day in the valley, so that when clouds peel away from the summit (if they ever do) a milk white mountain range will loom above the slumbering brown valley. 

Winter is here, lest we forget."

Jeff De Rosa - Observer


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 6, 2004)

Still snowing in Northern Maine


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 6, 2004)

Tele,
So how much snow so far!
_________________
Sometimes you get lucky and could hit the jackpot... Wanna Bet?


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 7, 2004)

Almost a foot at BigRock, a bit less at Sugarloaf.....way north(Presque Isle) has about 16"


----------

